# 10 gallon revamp



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok. So I just transferred everything from my fry tank to a new 10 gallon tank with substrate in it. Here are the specs.

Fry Tank
Tetra internal filter, and a Penn Plax air powered sponge filter
50watt heater
2 10watt full spectrum mini CFL bulbs.
No substrate

There were 2 chunks of mopani wood in the tank with Java Fern and some Anubius on them. A lot of guppies, mostly fry, one clam, one ghost shrimp, and 3 bulldog plecos.

Here is how it looked









I have changed things up now. I have transferred everything to another ten gallon tank.

New ten gallon
AquaClear 20
50watt heater
2 10watt full spectrum mini CFL lights
Eco Complete substrate.

I transferred all the flora and fauna over and this is what I have at the moment.









I am thinking I want to get rid of the guppies and get some Tetras of some sort. And I still am not sure what plants I am going to use for a carpet and some stem plants in the back. Any advice would be great.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

How cute. I imagine your fry might like a little more dense planting. Have you thought of a few more plants? I like it with the substrate.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Tex Gal said:


> How cute. I imagine your fry might like a little more dense planting. Have you thought of a few more plants? I like it with the substrate.


I am sure they would. I am just not sure what to use for some stem plants in the back and a carpet plant. I don't want to use HC, because I have that in my nano and I don't want my tanks to become repetitive.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

There are many foreground plants, Elatine triandra, Glossotigma, mosses, Crypt etc. Check out the plant finder and see what you like.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Tex Gal said:


> There are many foreground plants, Elatine triandra, Glossotigma, mosses, Crypt etc. Check out the plant finder and see what you like.


I will do that. Thanks.


----------



## ramis (Feb 19, 2008)

Dwarf sagittaria is a good choice too, easy to grow.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok, I think I know the plants I am going to use in this one. I am thinking some Marsilea minuta for the carpet plant and some Rotala rotundifolia for the background plant. Let me know what you think.


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

There is some marselia minuta up on the fs/ft forum right now actually. I think that is a great choice for your tank


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

dabrybry said:


> There is some marselia minuta up on the fs/ft forum right now actually. I think that is a great choice for your tank


It was all gone by the time I found it the other day. Oh well, Off to the LFS next week.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok, first I want to say, thanks to Bahugo for hookin me up the other day. He gave me tons of plants for a good deal. That being said, here is what I got yesterday.









$25 worth of plants from Golden Aquarium.









$40 worth of plants from Bahugo.

Does anyone see the problem here, lol.

I got some HC, moneywort, 2 types of crypts, and some red stem plant I already forgot the name of. That was all from Golden Aquarium.

I got Java Moss, Flame Moss, Guppy Grass, Glosso, and a bunch of stem plants from Bahugo.

Now that my goodie list is up. On to the good stuff.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok. I got this bad boy planted up pretty good the other day. Not sure I remember everything I put in it, but I remember some of it. I added 2 types of crypts, some rotala, some ludwigia, and some water sprite.









FTS.









Right side.









Middle.









Left side.



























Some closeups.

I hope it all grows in now. The next thing is going to be to upgrade the lights, and add a CO2 system in the near future.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Finally finished all the Moss walls. Here is the Flame Moss one.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

An updated pic I took yesterday after the water changes. Nothing too special about it.


----------



## backflipfrontflip (Jun 17, 2011)

It's gonna look great when they all grow in!!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

backflipfrontflip said:


> It's gonna look great when they all grow in!!


Thanks. I hope it does.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hmmm, what is this pile of junk?









Forgot the airline in the pic. But I think you get the idea. More on that tomorrow.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

I got the yeast CO2 reactor up and running today. Just finished it about 10 min ago and I am already getting about 1bps. That looks good to me. How it looks.










I may remove the airstone on the end, not sure though. I see bubbles in the counter but nothing in the tank yet. I will give it a little bit of time and adjust as necessary.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

So, due to not enough pressure in the bubble counter, none of the CO2 was making it to the tank. So, I upgraded to a Vitamin Water Counter. Now I have pressure and CO2 in the tank. Let's hope I don't kill all my fish now.










I am getting more than 1bps. I may throw a gang valve on it just to make sure I don't kill anything.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

The fish auction. Got some stuff. Some Crypt wendetti "Red" and some anubius.









Anubius.









Crypt I got. I took it apart into like 10 smaller plants.









Took out what I think was an apontogen and put a crypt there.









Tied some moss, two types of Java Fern, and an old anubius to the wood. Plus some crypt where the other apontogen was.









More crypt in the back.









An FTS.

Not much more I want to put in here. Now I just want to let it all fill in, and get some good fish for it.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

I already don't like the layout of this tank. Everything is too scattered around and the mopani wood is taking up too much of the floor space. I want to do a massive rescape. But I also want to go dirt with a black gravel cap on it.

What do you guys think. Should I go dirt with the gravel or stick with the eco complete? Either way it will get a rescape and some new drift wood.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Just masterminded a way to get better CO2 dispersal and extra flow in the 10 gal. I had an extra AquaClear 20 sitting around, so I figured I would put it to some use. Slapped it on the 10 gal and shoved the end of the CO2 line in the intake about halfway up the pipe. So, far the noise is a bit annoying but I think I can live with it for now. I may need to modify the impeller to chop the bubbles up a little better, but it will work for now. I still need filter media. I am planning on running 2 sponges and one bag of the ceramic rings. Here is how the CO2 line looks and some small bubbles.










Maybe later on, I will add an updated FTS.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

After messing about with the 10 gallon a little bit ago, the fiancee and I noticed I have some pretty awesome plant growth that warrants some new pics. So, here goes.

FTS










Left side.










Middle










Right side.










I am loving it. I guess the plants like the CO2. The tank will be going through a massive overhaul in the very near future. Going to add some MGOPS and replace the mopani wood with some branchy DW to attach all the ferns, anubias and mosses to.

Enjoy. And any feedback is welcome.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Decided I didn't like the scape the other day, so I changed it last night. I still hate it.

FTS










Left side.










Middle










Right side.










That is all for the moment.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Got a huge plant package in today. So, I put a bunch in this tank. It also lost the big piece of Mopani wood to the shrimp tank, and gained the piece of drift wood that was in that tank.

FTS









New plants. Some water sprite and cobomba.









My ghost shrimp eating some snail eggs, I think.









More new plants.









Water wisteria


















My bulldog Plecos.




































That's all. Any plant ID's would help out. Thanks.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Just found my ghost shrimp dead. Had him for 2 years. Surprised he lived that long. Maybe will get some more next week.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Where to start. Lots of crazy growth going on. Trimmed a bunch of stuff, cleaned the CO2 lines, and 20% water change.

Pics.

































A crypt runner.









Some growth on the H. polysperma 'sunset'








Took out the drift wood and put it in the 20 gallon for now. It will probably stay there permanently. I also spread out the plants a little bit and trimmed back the cabomba. Stuck a couple of pieces of that in the 20 gallon to grow out more.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Just did a rather large hack job and rescape on the 10 gallon along with a water change. I will get pics in a little bit. Going to let the water settle for an hour or so and clean up.

FTS









Right side









Middle









Left side









Replanted a bunch of water sprite









The apontogen plants from the betta tank









This is still a little jungly. I cut down the difformis a bit so I could replant it and have more.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Got some new plants the other day and root tabs for the tank. Alternanthera reineckii 'Cardinalis' is the plant I got.

Added the root tabs to the soil around the crypts and alternanthera.

FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side









Crypt runner.


















A. reineckii 'Cardinalis'


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

the only thing i would suggest is moving the taller crypts to the mid or back of the tank instead of right up front but it really looks good


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

wicca27 said:


> the only thing i would suggest is moving the taller crypts to the mid or back of the tank instead of right up front but it really looks good


Thanks man. I think I am going to replace that piece of DW with a smaller one for the anubias and Java Fern. Just need to wait till it gets waterlogged. When I do that, I will most likely move the crypts back a bit and put the smaller piece of wood in between them somehow.

------------------------------------

Got some plants today. Got tons of moss, some Didiplis diandra, Aponotogen crispus, and Aponotogen longfolia. Added the latter 3 to the tank. I am boiling some driftwood to tie the moss to right now, then I will add some of that as well. Here is an FTS for the moment. Will have some better pics tomorrow. The water is a bit cloudy from a 30% water change after planting.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Did a 50% water change on this today. Need some more fish. There is currently only a cherry shrimp living in it. Not sure how it even got in this tank.

FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side









Crypt. wendtii 'red' New leaf and a runner.









Not sure what this is. Got it in the package from Chad.

















Didiplis diandra









A. reineckii


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

New lights today. 2 15watt 6500K spiral CFL bulbs in 8.5 in. dome lamps. I think I just shot this tank into high light.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

50% WC and a hack job. Replenished the CO2 as well.

First the flower.


















The huge H. difformis I pulled out.










FTS










Left side










Middle










Right side










Sunset hygro. Not sure why the lower leaves have holes in them.



















D. diandra










Crypt runner.










A. reineckii










Dwarf sag?


----------



## grindman620 (Mar 12, 2011)

Awesome pictures man and progress. I am really new to the whole planted tank thing myself (60 gallon check it out here : http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/81439-newbie-looking-some-guidance-pix.html ) But I am moving things around all the time lol Keep the pictures/progress coming!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

grindman620 said:


> Awesome pictures man and progress. I am really new to the whole planted tank thing myself (60 gallon check it out here : http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/81439-newbie-looking-some-guidance-pix.html ) But I am moving things around all the time lol Keep the pictures/progress coming!


Thanks man. I will try my best to keep this updated. Some days I get a little lazy. And I am checking out your thread now.


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

What is guppy grass?


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

MOR B. said:


> What is guppy grass?


najas guadalupensis


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Got a dozen cardinal tetras and 6 ghost shrimp the other day. Also got a plant package from a member on another forum. Only lost one cardinal so far, and I suspect the rest will do well. Found a dead ghost shrimp today, and don't know where the rest are. I saw at least 2 of them. Got all the plants planted that I got from 150 the other day. The tank is still angry with me about the rescape last week too. Had to trim a bunch of dead or dying crypt leaves and the D. diandra is still looking bad, but showing new growth. Going to wait till it grows more, then trim off the tops and replant. Some pics from when I brought the new fish home.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side









Riccia from 150









Rotala sp. 'Colorata' that I got from 150









Macrandra that I got from Chad last week. Lots of new growth on it.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Added some more Bacopa caroliniana to the tank and some C. wendtii 'Tropica'. Other then that, nothing much goin on with it today.

FTS









Left side.









Middle.









Right side









Cardinal tetras.

















D. diandra









B. caroliniana









Regular Java Fern. I have had this particular bit for about 2 years now, and this is the best it has looked. Ever.









Mini Rose Moss.









Notocyphus. I thought I killed it, but it may make a comeback.









C. wendtii 'Tropica'









L104's. AKA, Clown Plecos. (Thanks Zach and Rich.roud


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

Finally got the maintenance done on this tank. Took lots of pics too.

Before









After
FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side









Notacyphus









Mini Rose Moss









Crypts are doing really well in this tank.









At least 3 plantlets are growing from this one.









Clown Pleco "hiding"









Another crypt plantlet.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

I hacked this tank up. Took out most of the stems. I am planning on replacing the tank with another 20 high. So, I am down to the bare minimum for now.

FTS









Left side









Right side


----------

